# ’88 Schwinn World Sport, before & after overhaul



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 8, 2020)

Overhauled World Sport. It went from a sickly looking commuter to a wicked fast ride. It was stripped to the frame, cleaned, polished, the works. Then the customizing began. Damn i had fun picking out the right go fast parts. There isn’t a lick of grease or dirt on this thing anywhere. 

Project by #crankychaincycles

Before:

















After:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 9, 2020)

Love the paint scheme.


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2020)

-----

yellow handlebar wrap too bright - washes out the bicycle

the eye tends to go to colour

also provides flashing neon sign proclaiming that machine has been worked on - not usually a desirable situation

yellow handlebar wrap would be perfectly fine if not so bright


-----


----------

